# halbe Kettenglieder?



## LauraPalmer (10. November 2005)

Hallo!

hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit halben Kettengliedern???
Ich hab ein Coust, fahre 20:17 und will dem Rennen Rollenlager den Vorzug gegenüber meinem mittlerweile räudigen ultegra-Schaltwerk geben... nur gehts sich mit der Kette nicht aus...
tja, die Frage ist eben nur, ob das halbe Kettenglied dann tatsächlich das schwächste Glied in der slt99 bzw cool chain ist, oder obs halten wird?


----------



## TheBASStian (10. November 2005)

Häh, halbes Glied? Du arme Sau.
Also das hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, ich habe - auch mangels Kreativität - immer nur mit meinem GANZEN Glied gut Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber wenn du zu den Technikern gehörst, bitte...



okee. spaß beiseite, wie soll das gehen und wat solls bringen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (14. November 2005)

hatte auch n ähnliches problem. Hab aber dann statt halben gliedern ne andere übersetzung genommen, nachdem ich gehört hab das halbe glieder des öfteren reißen


----------



## sensiminded (20. Februar 2006)

muss den threat nochmal rauskramen!
so wirkliche erfahrungen mit halben kettengliedern kamen irgendwie nicht so richtig rüber, nur gemunkel  
ich mein die dinger sehen aus wie eine sollbruchstelle, aber sind sie wirklich so?
habe auch das problem wie wimmeretz, nur ich fahr auf meinem vinco 18:15 und die kette wäre mit nem halben glied fast optimal!

also halbes ketteglied oder besser sein lassen???


----------



## locdog (21. Februar 2006)

besser sein lassen !!!


----------



## sensiminded (21. Februar 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> besser sein lassen !!!



eigene erfahrungen oder eher schlechtes gefühl?


----------



## locdog (21. Februar 2006)

erfahrung habe ich selber keine, vertreu dem ding aber nicht ander genauso,...da mus halt eine tonne aufs gebogene glied...


----------



## misanthropia (22. Februar 2006)

alco ich wäre mit den dingern gefahren, nur leider haben die bei mir nicht geholfen. Die Dinger würden schon halten, die Biegung spielt da ansich keine große Rolle. die Belastungsrichtung ist die selbe wie bei jeder anderen Kette auch. habe mir auch das hlabe Kettenglied vom trialmarkt gekauft. Die Nieten sind recht lang, wenn also richtig genietet wird hält das auch. 

bei jeder kette ist die Niete der Schwachpunkt. Von Werk aus sind die perfekt drin (meißtens) und die Kraft um Stahl zu zerreißen bringt auch ein trialbike nicht auf. vorraussetzung ist, dass der Zug in eienr Ebene liegt und keine Querbelastungen auftreten. Bei einer Querbelastung kann ein Kettenglied leicht über die Niete rutschen.

ja, ketten brechen auch zwischern den nieten, aber nur durch Fabrikationsfehler bzw eine unsanfte Landung drauf. ist mir selber auch schon passiert. Wenn halbe Kettenglieder bei dir den Dienst erfüllen, dann kauf es dir. Irgendann muss scih mal jkemand trauen. ich h#ätte es getan, aber die Dinger habe bei mir nichts genützt. soh aben wir wenigstens eine Aussage


----------



## sensiminded (22. Februar 2006)

also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind bei mir bisher alle ketten eher gerissen als das der bolzen rausgeflutscht ist. vor zwei/drei wochen hab ich zum glück nen riss rechtzeitig bemerkt, bevor die kette unter belastung sich zersetzt hätte-wieder ne verletzung gespart  
ich wollte das halbe glied, weil ich dann die kette nach oben spannen kann und so unter der kettenstrebe etwas mehr platz schaffe.
werds einfach testen, allerdings wenn ich danach ne aufwendige plastische op zur wiederherstellung benötige, richte ich ein spendenkonto ein und poste in diesem threat die bankverbindung  (ich sags lieber nicht zu laut)


----------



## misanthropia (22. Februar 2006)

sind deine ketten in der mitte, zwischen den nieten gebrochen oder hat sich das Loch geweitet und der niet wurde sogesagt rausgezogen???


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> ....



Nicht das ich sowas bräuchte, aber wieder was gelernt! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (23. Februar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> sind deine ketten in der mitte, zwischen den nieten gebrochen oder hat sich das Loch geweitet und der niet wurde sogesagt rausgezogen???



also die letzte ist so gerissen, war das vorherige mal aber außen gerissen, da aber zwischen den nieten und nicht an der niete. falls es jemand interessiert es war ne cool chain schmal.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Februar 2006)

hast du auch ne ahnung woran das gelegen haben könnte?
evtl. kein öl oder krum genietet?


----------



## sensiminded (25. Februar 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch ne ahnung woran das gelegen haben könnte?
> evtl. kein öl oder krum genietet?



k.a. woran das lag! öl ist nur keins dran weil ich das ganze ding richtig sauber gemacht hatte.
krum genietet? ich hatte die nicht genietet-komplettbike! wenn ich niete pass ich aber auf, dass es nicht verkantet.


----------



## sensiminded (4. März 2006)

so habs mit dem halben glied getestet:
-brachte nicht erhofften vorteil, dass kette nach oben gespannt werden konnte-schliff knapp an der kettenstrebe
-gelenk war nicht vollständig frei beweglich, die gezeigte ecke an der kmc hing an der biegeung, beim versuch das gelenk nach außen zu drehen, nach innen(also normale biegung übers ritzel) wars normal beweglich

d.h. kein wirklicher nutzen-halbes kettenglied raus!!!


----------



## biker ben (28. März 2006)

habe das selbe prob jetzt.
habe mir aber die kette khe collapse geholt und das halbe kettenglied für die breiten ketten.
habe aber gesehen das die laschen von dem halben um einiges schmäler sind als die der collapse.
werde wohl auch ne andere übersetzung suchen, was bringt mir die fetteste ketten wenn ich son pobelglied drinn hab?

kann mir vll jemand sagen wieviel kettenlänge ich gewinne wenn ich statt 22:18 auf 22:17 oder auf 20:17?

mfg ben


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. März 2006)

hey also ich bin vorher 22 zu 16 gefahren und hätte ein halbes kettenglied gebraucht. ohne halbes kettenglied musste ich die kette nach unten spannen. nun fahre ich 22 zu 17 und es geht ohne halbes kettenglied. bei mir hats so geklappt 
ka ob das bei dir dann ebenso ist.
mfg hoffe hab bischen geholfen,
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. März 2006)

passt bloß nicht die übersetung der kettenspannung an. 

übersetzung ist viel wichtiger als ne nach oben gespannte kette.


----------



## biker ben (28. März 2006)

ja ok das mag wohl war sein aber woher will ich wissen ob 22:18 jetzt die perfekte übersetzung für mich ist. 
wiege 65kg und denke habe dadurch auch einfach weniger kraft als ein 80kg mann und dadurch ist vll eine bissl leichtere übersetzung eh besser.
und 20:17 ist glaub ich nur minimal leichter als 22:18? 
aber kann mir jemand sagen wieviel kette dadurch frei wird?habe meine letzte kette vor paar tagen verbaut weil ichs einfach probiert hab und dann hab ich sie nimmer runtergekriegt...


----------



## isah (28. März 2006)

probiere einige übersetzungen durch und erst wenn das passt würde ich nach der kette schauen..


----------



## Nivea (15. April 2006)

Hallo!!!!
Als dieser Thread aufgemacht wurde, hatte ich mir gerade ein halbes Kettenglied eingebaut. Hatte mir vorgenommen von meiner Erfahrung mit dem Ding zu berichten. Es hat bis heute gehalten. War eben fahren und wollte einen Tretbunnyhop auf eine Mauer machen,wobei dann das halbe Kettenglied genau an der Stelle, wo es schmaler wird gebrochen ist. 

Also: *Die Dinger sind nicht wirklich sicher!!!!!!!!!*

MfG
Malte


----------



## Ray (15. April 2006)

zum glück hab ich kein halbes glied


----------

